

Starting a Company Is Not Risky - diego
http://diegobasch.com/starting-a-company-is-not-risky

======
mgallivan
This post draws an arbitrary line in the sand. There's risk associated with
everything you do.

~~~
diego
I should have called it "not as risky as most people believe" perhaps. Or
"Entrepreneurs are not gladiators."

~~~
mgallivan
But in an earlier article you do admit that it is quite risky:

"To put it in a different perspective: as a startup founder, you are making a
very risky and non-diversified investment."

You're essentially gambling your time. That's what coal miners are doing, too
- it's just that their roulette wheel looks a lot different.

(I do agree with your sentiment that people place a lot more emphasis on the
'glory' of their profession. That's quite commonplace, I think.)

~~~
diego
Gambling with money and risking death are two very different things. You're
just nitpicking.

~~~
mgallivan
Not intentionally - I just wanted to point that everything boils down to
gambling your time.

